# Pendant question



## Mikey (Oct 14, 2009)

So I may catch the pendant bug (ordering the jig sold in classifieds) but had a few questions. What material do you all use for the necklace part? Just leather cord, or hemp? Or do you guys use some sort of gold chains?

Also, I saw some of the kids at Michael's with the clasp and the little spring looking other half. How do you guys attach the cord or chain to these clasps? I am at a losee as to how these attach.

-Mike


----------



## wb7whi (Oct 14, 2009)

I generally glue two blanks together of contrasting woods like walnut and oak. Then turn them round then turn the front blank small enough to make the hole in the back blank. Havn't tried using a clasp but that sounds interesting as I would have more freedom with the back blank if I didn't have to worry about the hole.

A single blank with terriffice grain like cocobollo light or a burl will work just fine. Search this site for pendents and you will find a slew of examples to look at.

As for the cord, I generally just give them the pendent and they find their own chain or cord.

Michaels has a number of styles available and once I went to a shoestore and bought some lather boot laces that also work.

Play with it and be sure to show us your results.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 15, 2009)

Wayne, I really wasn't referring to the pendant itself, but rather the chain/twine/rope/leather/cord used by you guys and the way that you attach the clap at the back around the neck. 

I have a Michaels here and they have "suade" cord in 50' lengths for somewhere around $9. I just need to figure out how to get the ends connected together.


----------



## rej19 (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike, Michaels has the clasps that just crimp on to the same cord your looking at. That is what I have used for the few I have made. I not pleased with the way the crimp looks and I also continue to look for a better solution. You can find complete necklaces made of all type of material on ebay but I have not yet found the style and length I am looking for. Obviously the material needs to be very flexible or when you loop it through the pendant it will fit tight to the pendant and lay flat. I will continue to watch this thread with you!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea, I think I saw those as well. Was not a fan of what I thought they would look like so i skipped. If you look at the section where they have their chord in the jewelry isle they have a little kit with 3' of chord and two sets of the lobster clas clasps. They look to have some sort of spring that you insert the chord through, then perhaps tie the chord in a quick knot and pull taught? IDK.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 15, 2009)

After watching Dean sell them, simple is good.

I will let him tell you as much as he wants, but women focused on the pendant, not the "connector".


----------



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2009)

here is good way to make a clasp for a leather cord that I remember from the 70's when I used to make chokers. tie a bead to one end of the cord. then make a loop at the other end that is just large enough for the bead to be pushed through. since leather stretches just a bit it makes a very strong holding clasp when it is done right.

Another idea for chains cords etc is Nile Corp. it is a good place for all you jewelry types to look for displays also.

http://www.nilecorp.com


----------



## alphageek (Oct 15, 2009)

Ed is right... I put all my pendants on a suede leather (ie SOFT) cord.   Plenty of length and just tied with a knot.    I do offer crimping on a clasp if they want it short enough that they won't just slip it over their head, but MOST (like 38 out of 40) are happy with just slipping the cord over their head.

Good old K.I.S.S principle works for me here.  They can always upgrade the necklace themselves later if they desire, but most are happy with the suede.


----------



## edman2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I too have investigated the little clasps (called "bails" in the jewelry world) and they will work if you get the hole in the pendant close enough to the edge.  Most of the bails I have seen are not real deep. I have a variety of "cord" types including leather and twist (rope) style.  Some on here have posted photos of cords with a variety of beading added to it for bling.  You might search for that thread as well.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 16, 2009)

Dean (and others) would you be willing to post a pic of the type of knot that you make? I have seen/read several different methods but since I am not a knot person I need to see in order to understand. I have seen mention of a slipknot with a few beads to hold the tucked in ends, which would make sense. (or pics of your clasps)

Thanks


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2009)

Mikey said:


> Dean (and others) would you be willing to post a pic of the type of knot that you make? I have seen/read several different methods but since I am not a knot person I need to see in order to understand. I have seen mention of a slipknot with a few beads to hold the tucked in ends, which would make sense. (or pics of your clasps)
> 
> Thanks



I don't do anything special at all with mine.  The knots are just (pull both strings through) simple ties.  Heres a pic, but it really is just simple for me.


----------

